# God hlp, i accdiently deleted pic from digital camera



## Butterfly (Dec 18, 2004)

Folk,

Plz hlp me i accidently deleted all my pic from digital camera, its so important to me , is there any way i can retrive back all the pic from digital camera ...

I will really appreciate if u all hlp me , am really sad.

thanks


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 18, 2004)

Use any file recovery software like the one found in Norton Systemworks or PC inspector FileRecovery...
Actually it depends on your camera company... 


But there is quite a big chance that u can recover your pictures if you haven't taken new ones....

*EDIT*

U should definately check out this link...

*www.z-a-recovery.com/digital_image_recovery.htm


----------

